# Busytown Mysteries



## CyberFox (Sep 25, 2009)

Common Sense Media Review: http://www.commonsensemedia.org/tv-reviews/busytown-mysteries/details

*My Review*
I know it's odd that a person in his 20s is still watching kids' animation but often times that an exception and Cookie Jar's Busytown Mysteries is one of them

Unlike Care Bears AiCaL, Busytown Mysteries revisits the world of the late Richard Scarry's Busytown quite well

Voice Overs may sound off for those who still love/remember CiNAR's "The Busy World of Richard Scarry" but they are in need of getting use to but they fit the characters as well as they could.

Flash animation is fluent and not laden with dead giveaway limitations like other Canadian made flash cartoons and unlike other flash cartoons made in Canada (which are often shite like Atomic Betty), Busytown Mysteries is a very decent show for kids and those beyond it's target audience

i rate it... *MUST WATCH!*

Busytown Mysteries airs on CBS on Saturday Mornings as part of the current line up of the "Cookie Jar TV" block
airtimes: 7:00am, 8:00am and 11:00am (all timeslots listed are new episodes, Tripple the Huckle...Tripple the Fun!)


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a show aimed at kids in preschool, I think I'll pass. I moved on to big boy cartoons already, you should too. 

Also: roflmao


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's a show aimed at kids in preschool, I think I'll pass. I moved on to big boy cartoons already, you should too.
> 
> Also: roflmao



some of the "big boy cartoons" nowadays like Total Drama and Family Guy are a bit on the mediocre side and not alot on the quality side


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> some of the "big boy cartoons" nowadays like Total Drama and Family Guy are a bit on the mediocre side and not alot on the quality side



I'm not even talking about those. I'm talking about the Saturday morning lineup from the 90s. (ren & stimpy, the old transformers, Digimon, Monster rancher, ect) Those where some of the best cartoons ever. Why watch something you're gonna be able to predict the end partway through and know all the answers to every question? It loses luster when you grow older.


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm not even talking about those. I'm talking about the Saturday morning lineup from the 90s. (ren & stimpy, the old transformers, Digimon, Monster rancher, ect) Those where some of the best cartoons ever. Why watch something you're gonna be able to predict the end partway through and know all the answers to every question? It loses luster when you grow older.



The charm of the series is the characters (personality wise) namely Huckle Cat, his friends and the citizens of Busytown


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> The charm of the series is the characters namely Huckle Cat, his friends and the citizens of Busytown



The characters from those shows had a good bit of charm to them, enough to make them some of my favorite childhood memories. No little kids show ever did that. I'm just curious but do you have peter pan syndrome or something? I mean I love cartoons and all but going for cartoons aimed at people so young is a little far fetched for me to understand.

Also: I'll continue this tomorrow, it's almost 5 in the morning.


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The characters from those shows had a good bit of charm to them, enough to make them some of my favorite childhood memories. No little kids show ever did that. I'm just curious but do you have peter pan syndrome or something? I mean I love cartoons and all but going for cartoons aimed at people so young is a little far fetched for me to understand.
> 
> Also: I'll continue this tomorrow, it's almost 5 in the morning.



I have autism, high function type
but believe it or not, there are some people that DO watch kids cartoons beyond their age group.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 25, 2009)

Cyberfox has a bit more...interest in those cartoons, beyond how they are seen on the TV; as he is also a furry, I think we know what I mean.

It's not necessarily a mental disorder <_<

However, Cyberfox, you really should be the last person to be giving reviews of things - Especially here :V


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> *I have autism, *high function type
> but believe it or not, there are some people that DO watch kids cartoons beyond their age group.



That explains everything. I've never met one without some form of mental issue.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Cyberfox has a bit more...interest in those cartoons, beyond how they are seen on the TV; as he is also a furry, I think we know what I mean.
> 
> It's not necessarily a mental disorder <_<
> 
> However, Cyberfox, you really should be the last person to be giving reviews of things - Especially here :V



lol we do. And it's a mental disorder this time as it's been admitted. 

Also: lmao


----------



## Dass (Sep 25, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> some of the "big boy cartoons" nowadays like Total Drama and Family Guy are a bit on the mediocre side and not alot on the quality side



I hate Family Guy in quite a zealous way. Consequently, mediocre's way too nice a word for it. I'll go with horrifyingly terrible.


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 26, 2009)

I have 2 friends on the web (both w./ the same disability as i) under the names of David Monid and Wade Brandis, both have the same form of autism as i and both enjoy toons that are beyond their age demographic


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2009)

Busytown?  Sounds like the opposite of *Lazy*town. :V


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Busytown?  Sounds like the opposite of *Lazy*town. :V



Have ever read any of Richard Scarry's books when you're a kid or better yet have ever saw either the series of "Richard Scarry's The Best Video Ever" videos or CiNAR's "The Busy World of Richard Scarry"? If you have, You are familiar with Busytown as i am but If not, I suggest go forth and explore!


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 26, 2009)

son...i am disappoint.


----------

